
Coronavirus research: The nose could be the body’s entry point to infection - elorant
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00502-w
======
lbeltrame
Nature takes the Lancet paper on HCQ for granted: but the current debate shows
that it may not be the case. Even if the conclusion is the same (it may as
well be), it is no excuse to not do one's homework properly, and instead may
just worsen the public perception of science.

Some references:

\-
[https://zenodo.org/record/3871094#.XtSHr6-Xz_8.twitter](https://zenodo.org/record/3871094#.XtSHr6-Xz_8.twitter)

\-
[https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/25/hydroxychl...](https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/25/hydroxychloroquine-
update/) (and follow ups)

